# Comunidade Brasileira no MeteoPT :



## Carlos Dias (17 Nov 2006 às 18:14)

*Gostaria de agradecer a esta comunidade Brasileira presente aqui no MeteoPT sediada em Portugal que não para de crescer.Gostaria tambem agradecer  ao Administrador , moderadores e usuarios aqui presentes pela hospitalidade aqui neste forum, afinal temos duas coisas em comum. A primeira falamos a mesma língua e a segunda somos amantes da Meteorologia .

Penso que o MeteoPT só tende a crescer com isto....

-Carlos Dias SP
-Fernando Troyano SP
-Luan SP
-Fabio Luiz SP

-Andre Shimutz PR
-Lucas PR
-Michel do Lago PR
-Zeocit PR


-Breno RJ
-Rafael Santos RJ
-Rodolfo RJ

-Caio Cezar SC
-Ronaldo Coutinho SC

-Paulo Pinheiro RS*


----------



## andre shimutz (17 Nov 2006 às 18:31)

puxa, carlos, que boa listagem.

noto que este site voará como uma águia califásica, de vôos inatingíveis.

este sítio é o maior reduto de amigos e amantes do estudo do clima.

que venham mais!


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (17 Nov 2006 às 19:32)

Obrigado a todos pela receptividade e atenção.
Com certeza, cresce de forma intensa, esta comunidade querida.


----------



## FERTROYANO (21 Nov 2006 às 03:22)

Mesmo que não seja com a mesma presença de outrem, estarei aqui contribuindo para este site que como disse Carlos Dias, muito receptivo.
abraços.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 13:48)

Um abraço para todos


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 13:49)

Caros amigos espero que possamos todos juntos fazer crescer esta já grande comunidade de meteoloucos, seria sem duvida um grande facto para a meteorologia amadora de lingua portuguesa


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2006 às 14:13)

Boas,

Sejam Bem-vindos e que se fortaleçam laços entre a comunidade "Meteolouca"


----------



## Bruno Campos (22 Nov 2006 às 09:31)

N tinha ideia de que a comunidade brasileira no forum era tão vasta.

é sempre bom receber-vos irmãos!


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 13:33)

Bruno Campos disse:


> N tinha ideia de que a comunidade brasileira no forum era tão vasta.
> 
> é sempre bom receber-vos irmãos!



voltando à ativa, para "bombardear" este sítio de mensagens... 

bruno, nós do Brasil que ficamos felizes por sermos bem-vindos aqui.

Muito abrigado


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

*MeteoPT não para de crescer :

-Carlos Dias SP
-Fernando Troyano SP
-Luan SP
-Fabio Luiz SP

-Andre Shimutz PR
-Lucas PR
-Michel do Lago PR
-Zeocit PR
-Bettega PR


-Breno RJ
-Rafael Santos RJ
-Rodolfo RJ
-Ronye RJ

-Caio Cezar SC
-Ronaldo Coutinho SC

-Paulo Pinheiro RS
-Tomasini RS *


----------



## Ronye (22 Nov 2006 às 16:52)

Caraca!!!
Não acredito... Zeocit aqui!!!!  

Que saudades amigo... Que bom saber que está por aqui.

Um forte Abraço,


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 18:08)

Ronye disse:


> Caraca!!!
> Não acredito... Zeocit aqui!!!!
> 
> Que saudades amigo... Que bom saber que está por aqui.
> ...




ronye, que jóia você postar aqui.

poste os dados da barra.  acompanho sempre.

abraços e bem-vindo.


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 18:09)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *MeteoPT não para de crescer :
> 
> -Carlos Dias SP
> -Fernando Troyano SP
> ...




até o luiz carlos está inscrito aqui

o BAZ fez as malas e veio para portugal...


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 18:19)

andre shimutz disse:


> até o luiz carlos está inscrito aqui
> 
> o BAZ fez as malas e veio para portugal...




*Lógico que sim Shimutz, aqui as pessoas são participativas e o principal ....aqui existe respeito... *


----------



## Caio César (23 Nov 2006 às 00:22)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Lógico que sim Shimutz, aqui as pessoas são participativas e o principal ....aqui existe respeito... *



Tanto aqui como no BAZ!


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 01:22)

Caio César disse:


> Tanto aqui como no BAZ!



*Lá...99%......mas prefiro não entrar neste assunto aqui..melhor deixar para falar sobre isto lá.. 

abraço..*


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2006 às 20:02)

Mas afinal o que se passa com o BAZ? Vejo aqui muitas pessoas que deixaram de participar por lá


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 23:41)

Fil disse:


> Mas afinal o que se passa com o BAZ? Vejo aqui muitas pessoas que deixaram de participar por lá



*É que descobrimos que Portugal faz mais frio que o Brasil, por isso nós mudamos pra cá.. *

*Fil , o que posso dizer ....é complicado e não acho que o MeteoPT¨seria o lugar adequado para dizer o que ocorreu lá....Talvez o off-topic tenha contribuido para tal...mas eu não concordo com isso.......se a gente se encontrar no Msn posso então te contar melhor...


abraço..*


----------



## Caio César (24 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

"Quando o inverno chegar..."


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 15:16)

*Mais dois Brasileiros representados aqui no MeteoPT.

-Antonio Correa de Recife
-Samuel de Vitoria da Conquista ( Bahia )

Agora o Nordeste está bem representado aqui.. *


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 15:19)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *É que descobrimos que Portugal faz mais frio que o Brasil, por isso nós mudamos pra cá.. *
> 
> abraço..[/B][/COLOR]



Só agora descobriram isso????            

Bem vindo a todos mais uma vez


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 18:48)

*Só para atualizar :

Brasileiros no MeteoPT :

-Carlos Dias SP
-Fernando Troyano SP
-Luan SP
-Fabio Luiz SP

-Andre Shimutz PR
-Lucas PR
-Michel do Lago PR
-Zeocit PR
-Bettega PR


-Breno RJ
-Rafael Santos RJ
-Rodolfo RJ
-Ronye RJ

-Caio Cezar SC
-Ronaldo Coutinho SC

-Paulo Pinheiro RS
-Tomasini RS 

-Samuel BA

-Forschunger PE

-Roberto MS

Já são 08 estados e 20 usuarios aqui presentes......*


----------

